# Restoring 100 year old view camera



## Images

Hi

New guy here, I have been lurking in the background and finally registered.

I have my grandfathers 8 X 10 view camera that he used in his studio around 1900, it is in horrible shape, I intend to restore it.
I will be needing rather large sheets of split leather and a few pieces of hardware. 
If anyone has any experience with company's that may be able to supply these items I would appreciate any advice you could give me.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Proteus617

Images said:


> Hi
> 
> New guy here, I have been lurking in the background and finally registered.
> 
> I have my grandfathers 8 X 10 view camera that he used in his studio around 1900, it is in horrible shape, I intend to restore it.
> I will be needing rather large sheets of split leather and a few pieces of hardware.
> If anyone has any experience with company's that may be able to supply these items I would appreciate any advice you could give me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe




What camera?  Have any photos?  Planning on a cosmetic restoration or restoring it to working order?


----------



## Paul Ron

I take it you are going to try to make your own bellows? Look up the accordian amd organ suppliers for the leather. 

http://www.columbiaorgan.com/col/

You can also find plans n tutorials online showing how to make em. I had a source for bellows but he dissaperaed into the jungles of Hawaii. 

Can we see a pic of the camera?


----------



## Derrel

I wonder if Lens & Repro in New York might be able to set you up with some suppliers who could supply a new bellows at a reasonable price, as well as other needed parts?


----------



## Paul Ron

New bellows would cost a fortune for that size camera. Is it really worth that much? I paid $150 for a 100yr old wet plate view camera (it was in mint condition) but a new bellows would have cost me $600 to replace. Is the camera worth $1000 after I've restored it? NO!

So what camera is it? 

Making your own bellows is an experiance, priceless in a way, a skill once you learn it can be worth it's weight in gold. 

Suppiers for bellows leather usually are organ and accordian makers......

Columbia Organ Leathers



.


----------



## Images

I intend to restore it to working condition.
The camera was made by Rochester Optical Co. and it has a patent date of April 14, 1888.
The bellows appears to be in surprisingly good condition but there is a some broken linkage on the lens.


----------



## Proteus617

Cool!  Are the bellows really purple?  Please elaborate on the broken linkage on the lens along with any markings on the lens/shutter assembly.  It might just be stiff and need a solvent/lube in the right places.  Dial set shutters are not that complicated and are very easy to work on.  I bet you can get it working with a bit of internet help.


----------



## Proteus617

Sorry, I see that it's an 8x10.  For leather check out:

Aki-Asahi Camera Coverings
CameraLeather.com Custom camera leather and leatherette
Micro-Tools, Camera & Watch Repair Tools - Home


----------



## Images

The bellows are darker than it appears in the pic and more of a brown color.
On the dial is Bausch & Lomb Opt. Co. Pat. Jan 8, 1881
New York, Rochester N.Y., Chicago.
On  the lens is 6 1/2 X 8 1/2  - Rapid Universal - 114942.
On the lens base is 16898

The lens works slowly, when it is cleaned up it should function properly but there is a broken lever that links the plunger on the left side (viewing the lens from the rear), the plunger on the right still operates the lens.


----------



## Paul Ron

I have the same camera in a 9x12 plate version. Mine is a Seroco, once sold by Sears 100yeras ago. The shutter is a Wolensak, the lens is B&L. My bellows was in mint condition, amazing how well the old leather held up so long.

I can't figue out how to post pics, I'd like to show how nice it cleans up with a bit of elbow grease. you will have fun restoring it and hopefully using it one day soon.


----------



## Mitica100

Paul Ron said:


> I have the same camera in a 9x12 plate version. Mine is a Seroco, once sold by Sears 100yeras ago. The shutter is a Wolensak, the lens is B&L. My bellows was in mint condition, amazing how well the old leather held up so long.
> 
> I can't figue out how to post pics, I'd like to show how nice it cleans up with a bit of elbow grease. you will have fun restoring it and hopefully using it one day soon.



We'd love to be able to see your camera! If you want to post pics, first upload them to a image hosting site like photobucket.com or any other ones, then select one of the images you uploaded, place cursor on the address (http://www.blahblahblah.com/01jpg), highlight it and copy. Then, make a post in TPF, paste that link between the tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

That will do it.

Back to the camera above, is it necessary to restore the covering (leatherette)? Or is it more feasible to strip the remaining leatherette and refinish the wood nicely? I bet it would be quite a looker! I mean it is now but imagine the refinished wood!


----------



## Proteus617

Take some better photos of the linkage that's broken.  Try posting over on the Plate Camera or Large Format board at APUG or on the Large Format Photography Forum.  That lens/shutter is cool, but not that rare or valuable.  I bet someone would have some parts for you.  All of my pneumatic shutter parts are for smaller formats.


----------



## Paul Ron

I'll give it a try...


----------



## Images

Mitica100 said:


> Paul Ron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same camera in a 9x12 plate version. Mine is a Seroco, once sold by Sears 100yeras ago. The shutter is a Wolensak, the lens is B&L. My bellows was in mint condition, amazing how well the old leather held up so long.
> 
> I can't figue out how to post pics, I'd like to show how nice it cleans up with a bit of elbow grease. you will have fun restoring it and hopefully using it one day soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'd love to be able to see your camera! If you want to post pics, first upload them to a image hosting site like photobucket.com or any other ones, then select one of the images you uploaded, place cursor on the address (http://www.blahblahblah.com/01jpg), highlight it and copy. Then, make a post in TPF, paste that link between the tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That will do it.
> 
> Back to the camera above, is it necessary to restore the covering (leatherette)? Or is it more feasible to strip the remaining leatherette and refinish the wood nicely? I bet it would be quite a looker! I mean it is now but imagine the refinished wood!
Click to expand...


Remove the leather and refinish the wood. 
Hey I like that idea, as far as I can tell all the wood is the same fine grained material. 
It kinda looks like cherry but I don't think it is, the grain is too fine.
Woodworking is another interest of mine.

Thanks for the help guys :mrgreen:
Joe


----------



## Mitica100

Images said:


> Remove the leather and refinish the wood.
> Hey I like that idea, as far as I can tell all the wood is the same fine grained material.
> It kinda looks like cherry but I don't think it is, the grain is too fine.
> Woodworking is another interest of mine.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys :mrgreen:
> Joe



I'm sure the wood would look great once it's finished. One more thing, you might want to consider a hand rubbed finish to the wood, maybe even a shellac. It takes more time but the results are great.

Good luck with the project and keep us up to date with it.


----------



## Mitica100

Paul Ron said:


> I'll give it a try...



Gawd, she is beautiful!...


----------



## Allen

Beautiful camera.


----------



## Images

Paul Ron said:


> I'll give it a try...



Very Nice


----------



## Paul Ron

I am now in the process of making a roll film adaptor to use my RB67 backs so I can shoot 120 on her. It's so much fun to use but a PIA loading film into the old wooden holders. 

.


----------



## halliehigginbotham

(Excuse the horrible quality of this image)
I've been collecting antique cameras for about two years now.  Nothing expensive, and most of the cameras I own I'm not sure if they even work.  They're mostly for display for my house.  My parents bought me a Seroco View camera a few months ago.  The set price was $900 but they got it for $600.  It came with a tripod that still holds it, and several different wooden filter-things.  The dealer they bought it off had no information on it and didn't even know how old it was.  I'm looking to maybe restore it but I'd like to know it's value before fixing it up if it even needs it.  I don't know much about old cameras but I'd definitely like to learn.  If anyone has any advice I'll gladly take some!


----------



## tirediron

Well, we know it's worth at least $600....   Condition is all important.  Do all the movements work well, are the bellows light-tight, does the shutter fire correctly at all speeds (or near enough)?  What lens and shutter?  What size?


----------



## David Lyon

Hope bringing up a 8 year old topic is okay. I recently became the care takers of two Rochester Optical Empire State cameras. The 8x10 needs a new bellows and the 5x7 needs either cleaning or refinishing.

I am seeking advice as to the refinishing affecting values or is the value low enough that it would matter more as to general appearance. Hate to take away what may have been the intended finish.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## David Lyon

Hope bringing up a 8 year old topic is okay. I recently became the care takers of two Rochester Optical Empire State cameras. The 8x10 needs a new bellows and the 5x7 needs either cleaning or refinishing.

I am seeking advice as to the refinishing affecting values or wo


----------



## compur

Tasteful restorations of vintage cameras which were available to the general public usually increases their value since now they can be used. Exceptions would be cameras of particular historical significance such as those owned by famous people or used in famous events, etc. or having some special rarity such as a Leica prototype, WWII military issue models, etc.


----------



## David Lyon

compur said:


> Tasteful restorations of vintage cameras which were available to the general public usually increases their value since now they can be used. Exceptions would be cameras of particular historical significance such as those owned by famous people or used in famous events, etc. or having some special rarity such as a Leica prototype, WWII military issue models, etc.


Thanks. Maybe I have been watching too much Antique Roadshow and was notnsure about refinishing the wood. It is on my 5x7, which I have taken out to shoot with eversl times in the four months I have owned it. 

I will try to find leather to rebuild the bellowsmon the 8x10.

Both cameras are Rochester Optical Empire State. The 8x10 dates between 1893-96 and the 5x7 between 1896 and 1903. The plan is to keep they shooting, with dated and modern glass, as I can afford it.


----------



## compur

"Antique Roadshow" and other similar antique "reality" shows are extremely misleading, to put it mildly. I say that having been in the antique business for over 20 years and even knowing a few of the guests who have appeared on some of the shows with their "finds."


----------



## David Lyon

David Lyon said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tasteful restorations of vintage cameras which were available to the general public usually increases their value since now they can be used. Exceptions would be cameras of particular historical significance such as those owned by famous people or used in famous events, etc. or having some special rarity such as a Leica prototype, WWII military issue models, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Maybe I have been watching too much Antique Roadshow and was notnsure about refinishing the wood. It is on my 5x7, which I have taken out to shoot with eversl times in the four months I have owned it.
> 
> I will try to find leather to rebuild the bellowsmon the 8x10.
> 
> Both cameras are Rochester Optical Empire State. The 8x10 dates between 1893-96 and the 5x7 between 1896 and 1903. The plan is to keep they shooting, with dated and modern glass, as I can afford it.
Click to expand...




compur said:


> "Antique Roadshow" and other similar antique "reality" shows are extremely misleading, to put it mildly. I say that having been in the antique business for over 20 years and even knowing a few of the guests who have appeared on some of the shows with their "finds."


so refinishing the wood would be more to my taste. I would think someone wanting my kit, hopefully would want it to shoot with and not so much as a display piece. Thanks. Once the 8x10 is up, will look into refinishing the 5x7.


----------



## David Lyon

Thanks. The main thought was either to strip and refinish or just wax, as the camera has some signs of use though the years. On the 9x10, the bellows will be replaced so it is workable again. I shoot theb5x7 and hand no issues.


----------



## star camera company

As a camera builder I’ve made hundreds of bellows.  I’ve also learned to Run Away from trying to make this style bellows, and I’m a “pro”.  The chances of a first timer building a replacement bellows for this camera is zero.


----------

